# Mina girl



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi everyone,

A lot has been going on. I haven't been on in a while. I wanted to let you know that Susan (the lady that adopted the rescue linnie Bijou and Mina after they bonded) contacted me about a week and a half ago to say that she found Mina dead in her cage. We have been in regular contact since they were adopted and they were doing great. She and I were very upset. And Bijou is heartbroken without Mina. Susan's canary recently broke his foot and had to see the vet and she said Mina showed no signs of illness. I was very sad to hear this but am confident Susan and her daughters loved Mina and would have gotten treatment for her had she been visibly ill. I can't help but wonder if she had something genetic/internal going on for awhile and that caused her behavior changes (how she all of a sudden became clingy to me when she had always been so independent). I'll always have a piece of my heart out there with Mina. I am grateful to have known Mina and that I got to find out about her even though she was apart from me for the last few months of her life. A few of my favorite pics of Mina.

Mina girl, many people loved you. You were a beautiful little girl and I will always think of you for the rest of my days. We lost you way too soon, but you will never be forgotten.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very sorry to hear about the loss of darling little Mina.
I always loved seeing her pictures and hearing about her -- she definitely was a sweet little girl and will be missed by many.

Fly high and free darling Mina; rest peacefully now sweet little girl.

The world may never notice
If a Snowdrop doesn't bloom,
Or even pause to wonder
If the petals fall too soon.
But every life that ever forms,
Or ever comes to be,
Touches the world
in some small way
For all eternity.

~Author Unknown​
*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear she has gone...:hug:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about Mina! She was a beautiful girl who touched many hearts. 

Rest well, little girl. 

:hug:


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*I am so sorry to hear that. I always thought she was a beautiful bird...*


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear about Mina. It sounds like she had a very joyful and loving life. The pictures were so cute


----------



## Bogey (Apr 20, 2015)

So sorry to hear about Mina. I've watched your Youtube videos countless times and I have to say she was just a delight to watch. Her little face was so cute. Although she had a short life, it was indeed a good one. I hope that gives you comfort.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear of Mina's unexpected passing... She certainly was a very much beloved birdie. You and Susan have my deepest sympathies.

Rest in peace, beautiful Mina. You were much loved and will be missed. 
We will never forget you and your sweet videos with Cozette sharing millet.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Aww so sorry to hear  sometimes they are gone way too soon :hug:*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Cozette I am so very sorry for the loss of Mina. She was beautiful... She will always be in your heart and she will never be forgotton....

Rest in peace Mina sing a beautiful song and fly high up in the Sky...


----------



## MascaraRabbit (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful Mina girl. She was indeed a beautiful little thing. I'm glad she spent her life with those who cherisished and loved her to such a great extent. Don't try to question yourself too much or look for anything to make you guilt yourself. I know I did when I lost my Freja. Prayers for you and Susan's family in this time.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Mina was beautiful. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*So sorry you lost the lovely Mina - she was such a sweetie pie, and was the Most beautiful shade of blue one could ever hope to see.
My deepest condolences to you and Susan*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of little Mina!

:hug:


----------

